# 24 Zoll Monitor unter 200€



## turbo90 (25. Mai 2010)

*24 Zoll Monitor unter 200€*

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem relativ günstigen 24" Zoll Monitor der möglichst weniger als 180€ kosten sollte.

So ganz habe ich das allerdings noch nicht verstanden, denn die Monitore bewegen sich ja echt zwischen 150 und 3000€. Worauf kommt es denn da an denn?

Wenn man den BenQ G2420HDBE mal mit dem oft empfohlenen Samsung SyncMaster P2450H vergleicht fällt mir auf dass die Monitore sich eigentlich nur im Kontrastverhältnis unterscheiden.
Bis jetzt habe ich den Hanns.G HA191DP0 in Verwendung und der Monitor reicht völlig aus(!), ist mir nur eben etwas zu klein vom Bild her ist er aber meines Empfinden nach Ok. 

Der Monitor soll in einem ganz normalen Raum benutzt werden wo nicht die Sonne drin steht oder so etwas. 
Ich würde ihm vor allem zum Internet-Surfen und chatten benutzen und ab und zu mal ein bisschen zu spielen. Mir ist vor allem wichtig, dass der Monitor möglichst dünn und einen kleinen Gehäuserahmen hat und KEINE Lautsprecher integriert hat. Des weiteren sollte er auch mit einem Aufhängesystem aufgehängt werden können. Bei einem LG Gerät von einem Bekannten ist dies zwar möglich, allerdings lässt sich die Verbindung zwischen Monitor und Standfuß nicht abmontieren...

Ich brauche also kein Top-Profi-Gerät, sondern nur ein vom P-L Verhältnis vernünftigen Monitor. Würde ich denn einen unterschied zwischen den oben genannten Monitoren überhaupt erkennen können? Oder verhält sich das genauso wie bei Lautsprechern wo ich auch den Unterschied zwischen einem guten und mittelklassigen Gerät nicht direkt erkennen würde?^^

Ich würde mich über eure Empfehlungen sehr freuen da es ja Gerade bei Monitoren eher auf den Hersteller und die Erfahrung mit einem Gerät ankommt. Also welches Gerät benutzt ihr? Habt ihr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht?

Gruß Turbo

*Nachtrag:*

Samsung stellt wohl ganz brauchbare Monitore her , allerdings erkenne ich in der untersten Preisklasse die Unterschiede zwischen den Samsung Geräten nicht.

Samsung SyncMaster P2450H   für 185€
Samsung SyncMaster 2494SW für 198€
Samsung SyncMaster P2470H für 199€
Samsung SyncMaster B2430H für 210€

Bei diesen Monitoren erkenne ich keinen Unterschied alle haben dies selben technischen Spezifikationen. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen gemacht mit einem dieser Bildschirme bzw kann mir einen empfehlen?


----------



## OpamitKruecke (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor unter 200€*

Hab nen gebrauchten 2450H für dich ^^


----------



## turbo90 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor unter 200€*



OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Hab nen gebrauchten 2450H für dich ^^


ne wenn schon neu 

Warum benutzt du den 2450 denn nicht mehr? Ist der schlecht?


----------



## mattinator (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor unter 200€*

Ich habe den Samsung SyncMaster 2494HM (Samsung SyncMaster 2494HM, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio (LS24KIQRFV) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland) und bin voll zufrieden. Der von Dir genannte Samsung SyncMaster 2494SW ist glaub ich bis auf ein paar Ausstattungsmerkmale (USB, Laufsprecher, Höhenverstellung, Pivot) gleich, die dann sicher auch den Preisunterschied ausmachen.


----------



## TheRammbock (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor unter 200€*



OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Hab nen gebrauchten 2450H für dich ^^




Was willste denn dafür haben?


----------



## OpamitKruecke (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor unter 200€*

Hab mir nen p2770HD geleistet^^

165 inkl. Versand mit Rechnung vom Mediamarkt und Restgarantie


----------



## TheRammbock (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor unter 200€*

Achso, ich dachte du wollst deinen loswerden


----------



## turbo90 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor unter 200€*

Was ist denn jetzt an dem  p2770HD besser als der 2450? Das habe ich nie verstanden.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor unter 200€*

Ja ich will meinen P2450H loswerden für 165 inkl versand^^

Weil der neue P2770HD reicht mir^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor unter 200€*

Ich würd dir nen LG Flatron W2453TQ Empfehlen da P/L-Tipp von PCGH.


----------



## turbo90 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor unter 200€*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Ich würd dir nen LG Flatron W2453TQ Empfehlen da P/L-Tipp von PCGH.


ja leider kann man den Monitor nicht si gut an die Wand hängen.

Ich habe mich wohl für Samsunge entschieden. Aber kann mir wer sagen wo der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Geräten liegen und ob sich die 15€ Aufpreis lohnen?

Samsung SyncMaster P2450H   für 185€
Samsung SyncMaster 2494SW für 198€


----------



## hollyberg (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor unter 200€*

Hab auch nochmal ne Frage zu den Samsung Monitoren. Im aktuellen Test von Pc Games Hardware hat der B2430L ganz gut abgeschnitten. Ich bin aber auch am überlegen den 2494Hm zu holen, der aber etwas teurer ist ( so ca. 40 Euro ). Welchen würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor unter 200€*



turbo90 schrieb:


> ja leider kann man den Monitor nicht si gut an die Wand hängen.
> 
> Ich habe mich wohl für Samsunge entschieden. Aber kann mir wer sagen wo der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Geräten liegen und ob sich die 15€ Aufpreis lohnen?
> 
> ...




Nimm den P2450H.



hollyberg schrieb:


> Hab auch nochmal ne Frage zu den Samsung  Monitoren. Im aktuellen Test von Pc Games Hardware hat der B2430L ganz  gut abgeschnitten. Ich bin aber auch am überlegen den 2494Hm zu holen,  der aber etwas teurer ist ( so ca. 40 Euro ). Welchen würdet ihr  empfehlen?



Du kannst ohne Bedenken den B2430L nehmen.


----------



## xaven (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor unter 200€*

Ich habe mir den P2450H geleistet und muss sagen: erste Sahne. Den kriegst du auch neu für unter 200 EUR.


----------



## Darkx (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor unter 200€*

bin ich eigentlich der einzigste der probleme mit dem 2450h hat. 2 Monitore gleiches problem. Kann Auflösung nicht über 1200 einstellen und wenn ich versuche den Monitor über das Bedinerfeld einzustellen startet er neu bzw geht erst gar nicht mehr an?


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor unter 200€*

ich hab den P2450H jetzt seit 5 monaten und kann ihn nur empfehlen, echt super teil für relativ wenig geld


----------



## dj*viper (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor unter 200€*

mein geheimtip:
NEC MultiSync EA231WMi
habe ihn selber und bereue nichts, einfach nur hammergeil
aussergewöhnliche bildqualität dank ips panel.
hol dir eins mit pva oder ips panel und du wirst staunen


----------



## sleek (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: 24 Zoll Monitor unter 200€*



djviper schrieb:


> mein geheimtip:
> NEC MultiSync EA231WMi
> habe ihn selber und bereue nichts, einfach nur hammergeil
> aussergewöhnliche bildqualität dank ips panel.
> hol dir eins mit pva oder ips panel und du wirst staunen




aber er liegt leider über dem budget. bei 24 zoll und unter 200 euro würde ich auch zu den üblichen verdächtigen von samsung und lg greifen.

also entweder lg w2453tq oder samsung p2450h.


----------

